# Nearly Flawless Victory – FINISH HIM!!!



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* A Message from Professor Chaos:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My minions, the Ninja was such a worthy adversary. It is so sad to see him have to go.

First I had my minions launch the "Blue Cooler of Destruction" and I let them have their way with him.

Next Chaos intervened and had the Ninja's own Squids attack him.

The Ninja's skill and resilience were well displayed in these events. Somehow he survived. This was all was fun to watch, but now it is time to end this game.

To my two originally recruited minions, I give the order.

FINISH HIM!!!

Muwahaha&#8230;

MUWAHAHA&#8230;

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Fatality!!!!


----------



## Professor Chaos (Oct 30, 2011)

Brain, that was suposed to be an internal memo.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Batten down the hatches(if there are any left), Derek. You might need it now. Good luck ninja!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Beastiality!!!!....wait, wrong game....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Pinky:* <sob> Brain, I'm sad...

*Brain:* Me too Pinky, me too... The Ninja was so much fun to bomb... But orders are orders...

*Pinky:* Narf! Ninja, we are just following orders... Sorry...

*Brain:* Well... Not that sorry... Pinky, power up the BOOM!!!-Star!!! Lets get this over with...

*Pinky:* Egad, he will be missed...

*Brain:* Yes he will... Except in the pacific NW where they will be finding pieces of him for a while...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

SOAM
Run Derek RUN!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> Beastiality!!!!....wait, wrong game....


LMFAO. Did you accidentally reply with your google search??? :biglaugh:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

So what level will the boomstar be going at today? I'm pretty sure it goes from scary to OMFG I s&%t my pants.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I was hoping we all could just get along...










But even Baraka Knows how to blow up a mailbox...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Professor Chaos said:


> Brain, that was suposed to be an internal memo.


that's what you get for letting him have a BOOM!!!-Star, Prof.....his delusions of grandeur are more deluded than ever....next thing ya know he'll want his own parking space for the damn thing.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hail Mary, full of grace ...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meanwhile, at the newly refitted nuclear missile silo, recently purchased at a government auction by The Herfabomber.....

Herfabomber: "Geezer, The Professor has given us our instructions; playtime with The Ninja is over, it's time to get serious. Are the coordinates set?"

Geezer: "Yes, Mr Herfabomber, sir. The mouse will fire the BOOM!!!-Star in conjunction with our warhead; they should hit the ninja's dojo simultaneously; although, I'm concerned this might destroy Washington State entirely."

Herfabomber: "Don't be such a worry wart, Geezer. There are still 49 other states left to destroy. Be positive."

Pinhead Jr.: "Yeah, old dude. If Washington sinks into the Pacific Ocean, then Idaho will finally have beachfront property to sell. That'll stimulate their local economy."

Herfabomber: "See?...Junior has the right attitude. When life gives you lemons, destroy someone with them."


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh 

I don't understand. Everyone's already seen the insane ordinance you've both already launched at me. Each of those was a nuke on its own! I can't possibly fathom how you plan to up the ante!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh
> 
> I don't understand. Everyone's already seen the insane ordinance you've both already launched at me. Each of those was a nuke on its own! I can't possibly fathom how you plan to up the ante!!!


and that's the fun part, my doomed little retired ninja squid buddy....we already know, but you have to sweat it out and wonder.

I know..it's cruel, but it's also incredibly funnyound:ound:ound:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh
> 
> I don't understand. Everyone's already seen the insane ordinance you've both already launched at me. Each of those was a nuke on its own! I can't possibly fathom how you plan to up the ante!!!


I guess you'll find out Friday or Saturday what they have in mind. Might want to duck and cover.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh
> 
> I don't understand. Everyone's already seen the insane ordinance you've both already launched at me. Each of those was a nuke on its own! I can't possibly fathom how you plan to up the ante!!!


*Brain:* Chaos is cool!!!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I hope the small one I sent doesn't get burned up in the aftermath of these.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hopperb said:


> I hope the small one I sent doesn't get burned up in the aftermath of these.


U _gotta_ be kidding me!!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

How much does your mailperson hate you Derek? Really looking forward to The Brain and Herfabomber upping the ante on you after what the LOB and the Squids have already done to you!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see this. Sorry Derek, but it's been fun watching them blow the cr#* out of you.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* A Message from Professor Chaos:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Simpsons did it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bye Bye Derek...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> How much does your mailperson hate you Derek? Really looking forward to The Brain and Herfabomber upping the ante on you after what the LOB and the Squids have already done to you!


Lol, actually it's an older lady and my wife told me she had apologized to the mail lady profusely the other day because the mail lady had apparently had so many packages in her arms that it took her a minute to juggle them so she could be able to knock on the door


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> I hope the small one I sent doesn't get burned up in the aftermath of these.





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> U _gotta_ be kidding me!!!


Derek, have you not been keeping up with Bill's multi-bomb thread? You stuck your foot in your mouth all the way up to your knee in there! :lol:

Brain, Pete, I can't wait to see what you maniacs have in store this time! Derek, I have to admit it, it's fun watching them nuke you! Sorry, bro. :lol:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Brain, Pete, I can't wait to see what you maniacs have in store this time!


*Brain: *It will be glorious... Pinky, power up the BOOM!!!-Star to level 2, we have our newly perfected "Dirty Bomb" to launch!!!

*Pinky:* Now your just being mean Brain...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

This reminds me of the Johnny Cage nut punch...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *It will be glorious... Pinky, power up the BOOM!!!-Star to level 2, we have our newly perfected "Dirty Bomb" to launch!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Now your just being mean Brain...


Level 2 "Dirty Bomb"? Uh oh... :twitch:



Packerjh said:


> This reminds me of the Johnny Cage nut punch...


Indeed...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lol, actually it's an older lady and my wife told me she had apologized to the mail lady profusely the other day because the mail lady had apparently had so many packages in her arms that it took her a minute to juggle them so she could be able to knock on the door


my letter carrier uses lawn and leaf bags to carry packages to my door when you knuckleheads get rambunctious.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *It will be glorious... Pinky, power up the BOOM!!!-Star to level 2, we have our newly perfected "Dirty Bomb" to launch!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Now your just being mean Brain...


Thank goodness... I've seen your other levels.

Level One is just "fatal wound." Level Two is the merciful "Death on Impact."

Far as I can tell, Level Three is "You were never even born."


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> my letter carrier uses lawn and leaf bags to carry packages to my door when you knuckleheads get rambunctious.


"leaf bags." sounds like a good name for a cigar accessory pouch and/or herfador company.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *It will be glorious... Pinky, power up the BOOM!!!-Star to level 2, we have our newly perfected "Dirty Bomb" to launch!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Now your just being mean Brain...


it better not be that underwear I sent you

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude...sick!!!!"

Herfabomber: "like you weren't thinking the same thing"


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I wanna see a Kano style finishing move here.

No seriously, put this damn Ninja in the ground already! Cannot believe he's still standing.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Thank goodness... I've seen your other levels.
> 
> Level One is just "fatal wound." Level Two is the merciful "Death on Impact."
> 
> Far as I can tell, Level Three is "You were never even born."


*Brain:* You've only seen 2 (here) and 5 (here) so far...

*Pinky:* But it goes to 11!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* You've only seen 2 (here) and 5 (here) so far...
> 
> *Pinky:* But it goes to 11!!!


Level 11 is "Honey, pack up the kids and the dog cuz the continent is sinking. We have to move to Australia."


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

gosh said:


> I wanna see a Kano style finishing move here.
> 
> No seriously, put this damn Ninja in the ground already! Cannot believe he's still standing.


we really don't know if he's standing or not...all we know for certain is that he's still breathing and can still type.

Pinhead Jr.: "Yeah, and that he's a massive dork."

rest assured, Gosheroonio, that The Ninja will be retiring in a pine box come this weekend.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* You've only seen 2 (here) and 5 (here) so far...
> 
> *Pinky:* But it goes to 11!!!


Woahheywaitaminutewaitaminute!!!!

THAT BOMB TO PETE WAS ONLY A FREAKING LEVEL TWO?!?!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Woahheywaitaminutewaitaminute!!!!
> 
> THAT BOMB TO PETE WAS ONLY A FREAKING LEVEL TWO?!?!


so the mouse says, but I personally think it was at least 4 and he's just fudging the numbers for the extra terror factor


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Woahheywaitaminutewaitaminute!!!!
> 
> THAT BOMB TO PETE WAS ONLY A FREAKING LEVEL TWO?!?!


*Brain:* That is correct... And the BOOM!!!-Star is powerd up and ready to fire... Pinky, please push the button!!!

*Pinky:* Narf! Pushed!!! Bye, bye, Ninja... Level 2 "Dirty Bomb" launched 9405503699300013565656


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meanwhile, back at the newly acquired missile silo of The Herfabomber...

Geezer: "Mr Herfabomber, sir..we've just received confirmation that the mouse has fired the BOOM!!!-Star."

Herfabomber: "FIRE THE WARHEAD!!!!!!!.....HIS SURVIVAL ENDS NOW!!!!!!!"

Geezer: "the missile has fired....9405 5036 9930 0013 2126 73"

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, any last words before the Ninja goes bye-bye."

Herfabomber: "hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......NA-NA-NA-NA......NA-NA-NA-NA..."

Pinhead Jr.: "HEY, NIN-JA....GOOOODBYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

USPS.com said:


> Results 1
> 9405503699300013565656
> Label number 9405503699300013565656
> Priority Mail®
> ...


Oooooooohhhhhh bloody hell.........


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oooooooohhhhhh bloody hell.........


Enjoy your last couple hours of existence


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Pinky:* Brain, targeting system is showing "out for delivery"...

*Brain:* Excellent... Most excellent...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

You're done for


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Vicini said:


> You're done for


Probably true, but I'm taking you down with me!

Kevin's group hit on you was the last bombing run I committed to before retirement. So speaking of "dirty bombs", I got a good ol' fashioned *WA State Stink Bomb* headed your way!

9500 1000 2426 2138 0001 84

Suck on _THAT_, llama!!!

:smoke:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Well at least the Ninja is going down swinging!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Well at least the Ninja is going down swinging!!!


thats debatable. He says swinging in full force... i see desperately flailing to save face. either way death to ninja's and kitty's alike.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Well at least the Ninja is going down swinging!!!





kapathy said:


> He says swinging in full force... i see desperately flailing to save face.


This is more of a "I'm already falling, I may as well grab someone unfortunate as I plummet and take 'em down with me" kind of situation, than a lethal swing or even a flail.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Probably true, but I'm taking you down with me!
> 
> Kevin's group hit on you was the last bombing run I committed to before retirement. So speaking of "dirty bombs", I got a good ol' fashioned *WA State Stink Bomb* headed your way!
> 
> ...


Just like a squid to attack when a man is down.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Vicini said:


> Just like a squid to attack when a man is down.


Just like a llama to :blah: when a Ninja is down!

 #*%$ your mailbox, kitty!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

With all the ****in my mailbox has had lately I should start pimping it out


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Vicini said:


> With all the ****in my mailbox has had lately I should start pimping it out


That should be your new signature line.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Vicini said:


> With all the ****in my mailbox has had lately I should start pimping it out


ya know for a mailbox that could barely hold a letter as you stated when craigs hit...... it sure handled 21 boxes like a trooper.... so either it's extremely resilient (which would work great in that profession) or its been blown way past prime in which case there might not be much of a return on the street..... and now the extremely comical yet filthy images must be bleached from my mind.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That should be your new signature line.


Done


----------

